# Ice inside window?



## Bwildly (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello, here is my problem, These windows were installed in 2006, I did not have them put in so the only info I have is they are vinyl windows. I have had my whole house insulated in 2007. I thought I felt a small amount of air around my 2 bedroom windows so I hung small fleece blankets in them kind of like curtins. next morning there was some condensation and ice built up on them. about an hour after removing the blankets it was gone. it has been between 5-20 above degrees when I did that. what should I do?


----------



## kok328 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have the same problem only with pleated blinds.  I discovered that you have to maintain some air flow behind the blinds in order to keep the moisture in the air from condensating on the window and freezing.  You could always turn down the humidifier.  Other than that, I haven't really found a better solution.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Jan 11, 2010)

I agree with kok328. When you put up the blanket it trapped the cold air and if the humidity is a little high then you get condensation buildup and ice. So turning down the humidifier should that care of it.


----------



## travelover (Jan 11, 2010)

You may need to use a clear plastic inside storm window kit to hold the moisture away from the cold glass.


----------



## GregC (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello All, Typical ice build up inside windows comes from many things. 1) shades or blinds trap all air between andcold air from outside makes it freeze. 2) You need air circulation to the interior glass, dead air flow allows it to freeze or condensate. 3) high humidity in your room. I have installed windows for the past 30 yrs and ALL windows including the very best will do the same thing. First try opening the blinds or shades, allow air to circulate against the glass. Check humidity level in the room. Place a fan slow moving in the room to circulate air and you will immediately see the condensation disappear. You have to remember, if the glass is covered by blinds, shades or curtains and it is 68-70 degrees or so in the room and it is much colder outside it will create a dead air space and cold air will turn to water leaving you with condensation or if cold enough ICE. Hope this makes sense. GregC, 30 yrs. in the biz!


----------



## Andersen (Jan 25, 2010)

Make sure the RH in the home is around 30 percent.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 25, 2010)

Bwildly said:


> I thought I felt a small amount of air around my 2 bedroom windows so I hung small fleece blankets in them kind of like curtins. next morning there was some condensation and ice built up on them. about an hour after removing the blankets it was gone. it has been between 5-20 above degrees when I did that. what should I do?


You might have infiltration around your windows; a candle flame may detect this.  Otherwise it's dependent on the inside glass surface temp and humidity
Dew point - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

